# Would this source of food bug you?



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Something to consider in your preps, and I am sure with further research
we could all discover how people are making all this more palatable.

I am interested cause raising bugs to eat, would be much easier than
raising most livestock.

BBC - Future - Could insects feed the hungry world of tomorrow?

How many of you would be willing to resort to this for survival?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting. I had some fried grasshoppers once and they weren't bad at all. I just don't know if Mrs Slippy would sign off on this one. Rabbits may be the way to go. But I like the alternative idea SAR.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Ummm Forget That.

Unless I Was Starving.

I Am Really Not That Picky Of An Eater. But Yuck.

Is That Blonde On The Menu.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

No Way for me.we have too much game & fish here.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just put a hook on the bug and cast it into a body of water. 
I don't think id like eating bugs myself.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Jungle survival training teaches to eat it while you can. some calories are better then no. love though big white grubs with green insides. yum yum


MOLON LABE


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I have eaten a bug or two before, I will pass, but like MI.oldguy said we have way too much fish and game here for me to worry about bugs.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would eat anything (or anyone) if I was hungry enough.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Ask Deebo - if it comes in a can at the dollar store he has probably tried it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Hell,
I'd eat the ass out of a menstruating skunk if I was hungry..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I prefer "regular" food, I know I could eat alternative foods if I had too.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't have a problems eating bugs, and have and will, but I prefer to cook them. I love sushi, but most food I prefer cooked and things like bugs, snails, worms, and frogs, I'll be cooking over flame first unless that's too risky an option. There's a lot of protien in bugs and you'd be foolish not to eat them if you were hungry. I fully understand people prefering other options if they can get them, but they may not. Just think what the fishing will be like when whatevers left of 300 million are hitting those same sources and not throwing anything back. The straight reality of our situation is that the environment cannot feed the population like it did in the past in a hunter gatherer sense. We've got this over bloated population because of easy food supply in local shops provided by others efforts to supply it. Take that away and almost everyone will starve. That's why you need to be prepared to fight for survival when things go bad, because others will be too.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuzze is right on the money. People will be like locusts after the "food truck" stops delivering food to Walmart. 
And, yes Mrs I, I have eaten my share of bugs, I have tried some fried mealworms, dried crickets, and fried and raw earthworms. All were good, if you get past "the mental block" of eating a bug.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm starting my cricket farm this weekend. Dried crickets can be ground into a very high protein, nutritious flour that can be added to anything. 35 crickets will yield about 10 gm protein. If you want an easy way to break in to insect protein, try some protein bars by the Chapul company. Really very yummy. When the rabbits and quail are all hunted out, my crickets will still be going strong! Crickets are the new sushi. 

The Original Cricket Energy Bar
Exo | Made With Cricket Flour
Move over potato chips, it's time for cricket Chirps : TreeHugger


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've read that insects are the potential solution to world hunger.
Most countries include insects as part of their normal edible offerings.
That being said, I've never been able to bring myself to try one of any kind.
I watched a buddy eat a live grasshopper, and nearly lost my lunch when a leg was kicking out of his mouth.

Cooked... definitely cooked, then we might come to an arrangement.

On a similar note, vermiculture(the farming of worms) is supposed to fill this niche as well. Plus, worms will compost your garbage for you and produce excellent garden soil.

For now, my plan is still rabbits, but ya never know what it might come to.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

When I went to Singapore they cooked crickets as street food. Was delicious. Would definitely eat again. Same for fried and larvae.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you think you will be able to eat something rather than starve you better try it now. I have eaten a lot of things that most would not even consider edible just to make sure I could do it if it came to that. I actually prefer slugs and snails to worms or frogs. Not only do they taste better but there is less waste.

Don't get me wrong - I prefer a good venison steak to most other things but I will eat anything to stay alive, ANYTHING.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> If you think you will be able to eat something rather than starve you better try it now. I have eaten a lot of things that most would not even consider edible just to make sure I could do it if it came to that. I actually prefer slugs and snails to worms or frogs. Not only do they taste better but there is less waste.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I prefer a good venison steak to most other things but I will eat anything to stay alive, ANYTHING.


BK had an interesting idea on post #12 PaulS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

id munch on some bugs if i had too..the one that id have the hardest time eating would be a roach..it would have to be deep fried...omg i almost puked thinking about that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Roaches and some beetles can make you very sick. The exoskeleton contains toxins that are best left out of your diet. Roaches also carry salmonella and other bacteria that need to be killed before ingested.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Roaches and some beetles can make you very sick. The exoskeleton contains toxins that are best left out of your diet. Roaches also carry salmonella and other bacteria that need to be killed before ingested.


Thanks Paul,
I was just about to suggest that to everyone. Didn't want some of the young'uns to go out a start slamming some roaches and beetles down their little pie holes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

lol still want to puke ..now exiting this topic


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry nightshade, I didn't mean to upset your tummy. Go eat a chocolate bar. It's not really good for you but it will make you feel better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

asshole lol


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Also the average chocolate bar contains around 6 insect legs per 10g. Just an FYI.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Shhhhhh! He would never have known! Now you spoiled the surprise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

i have no problem with bugs and eating them..the exception is a roach.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh it's not so bad when sauteed in garlic butter with a sweet red wine and diced cattail roots.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

have you actually eaten them before? my reason for disliking them is I used to live in a very run down apartment infested with German roaches. Some nights I would wake up because they would crawl over my face. Just one reason why they disgust me.

Escargot is quite nice with garlic butter ^^ why not a roach.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Fuzzee said:


> I don't have a problems eating bugs, and have and will, but I prefer to cook them. I love sushi, but most food I prefer cooked and things like bugs, snails, worms, and frogs, I'll be cooking over flame first unless that's too risky an option. There's a lot of protien in bugs and you'd be foolish not to eat them if you were hungry. I fully understand people prefering other options if they can get them, but they may not. Just think what the fishing will be like when whatevers left of 300 million are hitting those same sources and not throwing anything back. The straight reality of our situation is that the environment cannot feed the population like it did in the past in a hunter gatherer sense. We've got this over bloated population because of easy food supply in local shops provided by others efforts to supply it. Take that away and almost everyone will starve. That's why you need to be prepared to fight for survival when things go bad, because others will be too.


Oh I agree that lots will be out there, if it is anything as bad as driving people to the fishing and hunting out in the far country, I am pretty sure the competition will not be 300 mil. if lucky 150 mil. Now of those 150 mil, not all of them will have the skill to fish or hunt and will try to steal from others further eroding the number we are competing against. Plus there will be a boom in animal and fish population with the loss of so many people I think killing off half the population will be a plus for mother nature. A lot of those people do not live near the nature they are going to try to poach off of, and many of them will not have the wherewithal to get there either.

I also think before they get out to where I am they will depopulate the cities of cats, dogs, rats, and pigeons. I did get a pretty good recipe for dog in Korea, it is not bad if cooked correctly, never did get a chance to try cat though I did see it sold in the markets on weekends. I have eaten bugs I would eat them again if I needed to, but they would be nowhere near the top of my list of meal choices. Plenty of cats around here and they along with stray dogs would be after both my animals and in the case of dogs after deer and such in my area. So I would have no problem shooting either if need be and there is no way I would waste the meat. I love my dogs and no way I would do them in , but anything going after me or mine would get shot. How many of you out there would be willing to eat cats and dogs you shot in that way?(not being your own)


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I am eating a chocolate-peanut butter cricket bar, even as I type. YUMMY! The easiest way to introduce insect protein into the diet is to use flour that can be mixed into anything. Crickets are frozen to kill them, then dried, and then ground into flour.

I don't want to be out hunting rabbits with every other yahoo out there with a gun. Being a woman and concerned for personal safety, I prefer to be out of sight and keep a low profile when people are going crazy. My little cricket farm in the barn will supply all the protein we need while we wait for things to settle down.


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickets/bugs are good sources of protein. So, a bug a day, keeps the doctor away.. lol


----------

